# Shifa College of Medicine Admissions Information, Class of 2017



## purpleprism (Feb 9, 2006)

Please use this thread to discuss anything related to admissions information for Shifa College of Medicine's Class of 2017.


----------



## Waleed90 (Jan 15, 2011)

You know what bums me out. I initially was going to apply to Shifa but, my SAT II scores came out to be 670 BIO, 610 CHEM, and 550 Physics. Just a couple question behind in chemistry. Hmm... I wonder if i should still consider applying as Islamabad would really suite me better than say Karachi.


----------



## Rehan (Jan 26, 2006)

Waleed90 said:


> You know what bums me out. I initially was going to apply to Shifa but, my SAT II scores came out to be 670 BIO, 610 CHEM, and 550 Physics. Just a couple question behind in chemistry. Hmm... I wonder if i should still consider applying as Islamabad would really suite me better than say Karachi.


I think you should apply even though your scores don't reach the published eligibility requirements. At this point, the cost to apply is negligible and you already have all your paperwork ready. The worst that can happen is they say no and the potential upside is that you do get admission.


----------



## Waleed90 (Jan 15, 2011)

I think I will go ahead and apply and see what happens. You're right in that the worst that can happen is they say no. I'm gonna double check their website but, I did not order a score report for my SAT. I hope Shifa will accept a copy of my unofficial score report that I can obtain online. Otherwise I will have to wait a week or two for that to come in. 

Rehan, did you go to Shifa or am I thinking of someone else?


----------



## Rehan (Jan 26, 2006)

Waleed90 said:


> I think I will go ahead and apply and see what happens. You're right in that the worst that can happen is they say no. I'm gonna double check their website but, I did not order a score report for my SAT. I hope Shifa will accept a copy of my unofficial score report that I can obtain online. Otherwise I will have to wait a week or two for that to come in.
> 
> Rehan, did you go to Shifa or am I thinking of someone else?


Yes, you're right, I graduated from Shifa. If you're considering applying, you can now apply online to Shifa (just another way Shifa tries to separate itself from other private colleges) by filling out the online application form here: Shifa College of Medicine Online Application.

Final date to apply is August 25, 2012.


----------



## Waleed90 (Jan 15, 2011)

I have been closely watching the Shifa website and have actually already filled out the online application. I must say that the online system is very convenient and efficient. 
The only thing stopping me from hitting the submit button is the fact that DIMC is asking for my first year tuition which is also non-refundable. I will probably be paying that really soon just so I don't lose my seat in that college. I really don't see the use of applying anymore to Shifa because even if I were to be accepted I probably wont know till at least a month or two.


----------



## abdullahm18 (Aug 10, 2009)

Shifa College of Medicine has recently asked for transfer of affiliation from Bahria University to its own University, Shifa Tameer e Millat. As, it was granted University charter this year. Supposedly there is also a new campus coming in very soon.


----------



## toxicdevil (Nov 27, 2011)

Actually I am admitted to lums I wanted to know the ranking of Shifa. And if I should try to go to shifa instead of lums.


----------

